# Upgrade 7.1 -> 7.2



## icer (May 25, 2009)

Do i need to rebuild/reinstall all packages after upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2?

Smf like this:
#freebsd-update -r 7.2-RELEASE upgrade
#freebsd-update install
#shutdown -r now
#freebsd-update install
#portupgrade -af


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2009)

There shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## vivek (May 25, 2009)

Just before upgrade procedure I will make sure I've latest dumps of data, /etc, /home and sql. Rest of the procedure is correct.


----------



## phoenix (May 25, 2009)

Upgrading within a major version (5.x to 5.y, 6.x to 6.y, 7.x to 7.y, etc) normally does not require any rebuilding of installed ports.  FreeBSD devs try very hard to maintain compatibility within a major release.  Check /usr/src/UPDATING for details.

Upgrading across major versions (5.x to 6.y, 6.x to 7.x, etc) requires rebuilding all installed ports.  One can usually put off the rebuild for awhile by installing the compat5x and/or compat6x ports (the one for the version you upgraded from).  However, the long-term, most stable solution, is to rebuild all installed ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2009)

Note that some 'blob ports' (e.g. security/bdc, x11/nvidia-driver) still require compat libraries to be installed, no matter how meticulously you upgrade all of them to a new major OS version. So don't go ditching compat5/6 unless you're sure none of your installed ports need them.


----------

